# bounding leap



## nivik (Mar 16, 2010)

how does tyranid bounding leap work? iv read it and i dont get it, can someone plz help me out?


----------



## purepolarpanzer (Jan 8, 2008)

nivik said:


> how does tyranid bounding leap work? iv read it and i dont get it, can someone plz help me out?


You know how units normally roll 1d6 to run in the shooting phase? Tyranid Hormagaunts roll 3d6, but only get the best die roll, AKA if you roll 2,3,5, they can run 5 inches.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

purepolarpanzer has it spot on. You just roll 3D6 instea dof 1D6 when running and use the highest


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah other people just get to the 1 dice and are stuck with it, Bounding Gaunts oni the other hand get to pick, supreme picakge *Evil laugh*


----------

